# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Albino red sailfin/cauli-dorsal swordtail

## Tarzan78

Sharing my rare albino red cauli-dorsal swordtail...  :Razz: 
BIG is already not enough to fully describe their dorsal, therefore 'cauliflower shaped dorsal' or cauli-dorsal for short. Some call them 'firecracker dorsal' as it looks like a long chain of Chinese firecrackers. Lol. Super red, super auspicious. 
Males with white light:


Females with no light:

----------


## zhou yuande

What a beauty!!! Thanks for sharing. May i know where you purchase these beauties?

----------


## Tarzan78

> What a beauty!!! Thanks for sharing. May i know where you purchase these beauties?


As usual, overseas. Am collating a groupbuy for hobbyists who are keen.  :Smile:

----------


## tetrakid

Really wonderful fish, Tarzan. 
With a group of them in a tank with some green plants, it will be a beautiful and highly auspicious sight....  :Smile:

----------


## Tarzan78

> Really wonderful fish, Tarzan. 
> With a group of them in a tank with some green plants, it will be a beautiful and highly auspicious sight....


Glad u like them... I'm sure most Chinese will love their red looks.  :Evil: 
They are fat (bodied) & thick (dorsal) so it's always good to trim their dorsal as with this quality strain, the dorsal will grow to be too heavy for the males to chase females.
On the other hand, leave the females dorsal intact to slow them down to be chased.
Trimmed dorsal of some breeder males stacking up, please do not be alarm:

----------


## tetrakid

> 


That makes good fish food.  :Smile:

----------


## zhou yuande

Hi Bro Tarzan78, mind pm me the price range? Many thanks

----------


## Tarzan78

> Hi Bro Tarzan78, mind pm me the price range? Many thanks


Glad u like them... Am collating a group buy for freak swordtail hobbyists.  :Razz:

----------


## cmwong

how do you trim the dorsal? just cut isit?

----------


## Edward8168

How much per pair?

----------


## SkinHead

Can pm me the price??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tcg170980

They are also good jumpers.

----------


## Goalkeeper

Very nice. Keen on group buy if price within budget.

----------


## Tarzan78

Another of my pair...  :Smile: 
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)][/COLOR][COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)][/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)][/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)][/COLOR]

----------


## Kohei

WOW! I have never seen Swordtails like that before, beautiful.

----------


## Tarzan78

> WOW! I have never seen Swordtails like that before, beautiful.


Glad u like them...

Another male...

----------


## Tarzan78

Packed and go...  :Razz:

----------


## Tarzan78

Another of my female...

----------


## AQMS

Amazing......i wonder how many freaking tanks do you have at home??
Or you an area specially for the fish tanksssssss.... :Grin:

----------


## bonniesdad

Hi.Anyone selling any of these swordtails. Ship to USA. Thanks

----------


## Tarzan78

> Amazing......i wonder how many freaking tanks do you have at home??
> Or you an area specially for the fish tanksssssss....


Yes, have an area specially for keeping fishes. Lol

----------


## Tarzan78

Fat mamma...  :Razz:

----------


## Tarzan78

Not complete without a male...  :Razz:

----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## jorady

hai broo can i have ur email or phone number i want to ask about this fish. i'm interesting with this fish

----------


## Griffith DreamWalker

Just wondering, if you trim the fish's fins, how do you prevent then from falling sick. Its an open wound and not trimmed hair after all..

----------


## Interestor

same treatment as fin rot.

CHeers..

----------


## amuralit

do you have them in stock now???

----------


## Paul2388

Hi Tarzan78, would appreciate if you give me a message where can I buy this swortails and how much. Thank you.

----------


## Spice

Hi Beautiful just beautiful how much for one male to female adults

----------


## Spice

Text me please

----------


## Bartosz

Hello, is it possible to organize a shipment to Germany? And what is the price? for the pair of swordtail sabertail cauliflover

----------

